# New “Long Distance” selection.



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

This showed up a few hours ago.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> This showed up a few hours ago.


Shoot man as long as your car qualifies for comfort you should have that on too
think that kinda keeps the riffraff away?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I don’t work for nothing.


----------



## Bolrico (Dec 16, 2019)

Where did this pop up on???? What part of the app??? Are you an NYC driver???


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

In the Driving Preferences.
I’m in Florida.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What does longdistance mean? 
Pickups or taking people places?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good question. Maybe both!


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> This showed up a few hours ago.


I just noticed i have that option too. Too bad uber hasnt defined what qualifies as "longdistance"


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

JMpapichul0 said:


> I just noticed i have that option too. Too bad uber hasnt defined what qualifies as "longdistance"


That's what I'd like to know as well. My guess would be 40 mins or longer but who knows? Anyone feel like calling support and asking?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

And now it’s gone.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Shoot man as long as your car qualifies for comfort you should have that on too
> think that kinda keeps the riffraff away?


No it doesn't at all.


TPAMB said:


> This showed up a few hours ago.


We need both short and long ride toggles. It would be nice to work only within 5 miles of your home.

Maybe less trips but a driver could leave their app on 12 hours everyday while on the couch. Get ping, pickup, drop off, and back home all within 20 mins. Minimum dead miles


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

We ask for and never (rarely) receive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, until I get the full ping info that option would be nice to have. Specially when I don't have time for a long trip (and return). Just like Uber rolls things out and keeps the drivers in the dark.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Seeing it all on lower caps I knew it was some sort of hack. Maybe someone pissed at Uber who knows how to hack out the system. Maybe one of the laid off employees... but I knew that feature was too good to be true.


----------

